# Shower Pan leaking



## Powerplay (Sep 1, 2013)

I have had this problem for years and stopped using this shower as I couldn't get the problem resolved. New house when the leak started. After taking a few showers, I noticed the ceiling below showing water stain. Had plumbers look at it and they did a few pressure tests indicating that the faucets were not leaking. I hired someone to replace the shower pan as the last plumber said that the pan probably wasn't installed correctly. After many $ to do this it still leaked. The plumber who replaced the pan said I needed to have the ceiling cut open and that the drain must be leaking since the new pan didn't correct the problem. I gave up and didn't use the shower as we have another bathroom. So now 5 yrs later, I decided to try some tests. The tests that I did showed that the faucets and shower head were not leaking. I put a hose down the drain bypassing the shower pan and ran water for 20 mins, 3 different times so I know the drain is not the problem. I then did a test by covering the drain with duck tape and filled the btm about 1" deep with water and sure enough my ceiling is leaking. Since the pan was replaced and re-tiled what could be causing this leak? Is it possible that the grout used both times (initial pan and then replacement pan) is not waterproof? If only a inch of water was used how could the pan have filled up and overflowed since the leak started within an hour and once that happened I pulled up the tape and most of the water went down the drain? I do notice that the grout in the corners of the tile above the pan area show signs of needing replacement but I was careful to not pour the water high enough to get to the area. The corners of the pan area look like they are sealed.
Any suggestions? This is driving me nuts!!


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Sounds like you need someone competent to replace the pan, first two people didn't do it right. Btw, don't seek much help here... Not going to get it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

www.diychatroom.com


----------

